# When to tell the kids?



## sadandtired (Sep 2, 2010)

When to tell the kids? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I need to tell my husband soon that I will be leaving him. I've given him too many chances to be faithful and he just can't do it. He doesn't know yet that I've caught him again.

This will come as a surprise to my children and I just don't know when would be the best time to tell them. I plan to live in the same house off and on once I've told my husband, while I am looking for a new place to live and waiting for him to hopefully get a job so that he can be a little more self-sufficient. 

Should we tell the kids sooner so that they can deal with it during this separation period or would it be better to wait until after I've moved them (yet again...we just moved from out of state) to the new housing that I will find? 

Sorry if this isn't the greatest place to post this question...I don't want to cope with his infidelity anymore and I couldn't find a divorce topic.


----------

